# Is Avicenna Medical College Safe?



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

What I mean by safe is they don't post their fee structure anywhere. They can charge anything in subsequent years. Also, they charged me around 960,000. They didn't say anything about a donation and just handed me this fee for the first year. So I'm apprehensive about the fact they might give similar fees in the future. 

Another thing I am concerned about is that the chairman/dean does what he wants. Asking for donations, starting sessions way earlier and some other eccentricities. 

So considering all this, should one keep Avicenna as an option? Or should I just leave it and risk a gap year.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I have heard a rumor that they call the principal 'Dada' which made me laugh so hard that it hurt my stomach . Although Avicenna does produce very good results each year and I have also heard that they prey on students on donations, I have also heard that they are very very strict in their dealings with students, which makes me think that they as an institution are just like govt colleges where teacher-student abuse is rampant and where normal rules such as code of conduct among teachers and students don't apply, But hey.. rumors are still rumors and you should ask around your self and do your own research on the matter because you will be giving your life to this institution for 5 years. Also rejecting a college doesn't necessarily mean that you 'have' to take a gap year. There are plenty of fish in the sea and if one gets away ( or is too rotten) there are still plenty left in the open.
BTW don't you think that 960,000 is bit too high? most other colleges have around 800,000+ and doesn't exceed 900,000.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Haha! Man, that is so true. The first time I went there, a student pulled me aside and told me to take admission somewhere else. He said the teachers will cuss you out and have no respect for you or your parents. 

This strict environment does not bother me though. It's just the fees and the fact that they break some UHS and PMDC rules.

As far as fish in the sea go. I only want to go to CPMC or RLMC.

I really want to go to Central Park. However, Central Park is calling all students with above 78% right now. So I don't know what my chances are. RLMC is pretty much the same. Also Avicenna gave me a deadline, 9th of October. So either I leave Avicenna and risk it for RLMC and CPMC or I just go to 'dada'.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

One very good advice an elder family friend told me was to opt for a college which would be stable enough to study in for the next 5 years, and by stable I mean that the college in question should exist in the 5 years one studies medicine in. That was the exact same problem with Red Crescent and Hashmat Medical, They were established way back in 2008 or so and now they are Black listed by everyone and are gonna close due to insufficient Funds/Faculty/Teaching Hospitals ETC. The Thing about Avicenna is that no one knows whether its walking it self to impending doom or if it is going to survive for the next ten years and immortalize itself just like FMH or LMDC because PMDC wont dare take down those colleges especially LMDC even though its the most corrupt of the bunch. You will have to predict the outcome of this college if you are intending to do medicine in it, One good thing to do is to ask the students (who are not biased about their college) and ask them about the facilities presented in the college in question and also visit the attached hospital and general hospital just to see how it looks like and functions generally on the outside. That might still not be enough but it would then give you an overview about the college you are applying into. That is the exact same reason I am staying clear of the way of Rahbar MDC and Faryal DC, I dont want to apply anywhere there is a chance of PMDC banning the colleges in the few years to come.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the insight. You are absolutely correct. Also, I've finally made my decision. I'll apply everywhere and just wait. I'm letting Avicenna go because it's fees are way too high as compared to other colleges and the principal's antics will probably lead to some sort of problems in the future. Better safe, than sorry. 

I appreciate your help man. Thanks again!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well all in all its a good choice not to opt for a college that is unstable, I would also say that you shouldnt be hasty. You have about 5 days to choose, Weigh the pros and cons carefully and ask around abit from students/relatives/doctors who know about this med school( there might be some negatively biased views which would be greatly appreciated), visit the hospital (attached and general), Also you should apply out of Lahore too to maximize your chances. BTW its very weird that they are giving you admission in their college even though UHS hasn't even published their merit list yet. I have heard that no college is allowed to admit students before the first merit list is published by UHS. All the other colleges seem to be following this rule except this little rule breaker we have here. Also on the last day they gave you, if you intend to reject this college try to ask if they are willing to give you more time to submit your fees, that would give you more time for consultation (or maybe even a backdoor option if they are willing to stretch their agreement with you till November) .


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Great advice! My friend's mother is actually an anatomy professor in Avicenna. She is looking for another job and keeps telling us to stay away from this college. I've visited it 3 times on my own as well. The building and hospital isn't all that impressive, but I don't really mind that. 

What I do mind though is they give no holidays, not even on Eid. They have a uniform. They charge ridiculous fees. Also, they keep calling us over and over again to submit the fees. So they aren't going to extend the deadline. In addition to this they are starting their session on the 9th of November; another rule broken. To put some icing on the cake, I heard they also don't even use cadavers for the majority of the study years. They use dummies instead. They don't have a tutorial room either. 

I don't want to go outside of Lahore. The expenses would be too much. All we can afford is the basic fees of a private medical college. So incase things do go wrong, I'll improve my MCAT score.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Good thing you researched the matter beforehand, Most students go in blindly to college invites such as this one. And If there's no worthy backdoor or you don't get admission in a good college this year then there's always repeating which is an excellent reset plug, Good luck on your endeavors .


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Back atchya brother.


----------

